# Royalty Free Music?



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Can anyone point me in the right direction to get some royalty free music please?

TIA :thumb:


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

I use spotify.com just to listen, to download I use gomusic.ru, not free but extremely cheap.


----------



## Sandro (Mar 16, 2008)

Lastfm


----------



## xlfive (Feb 18, 2006)

Nutsie,on line radio covers top 100 from 1948 to 2009


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

There's a thought Spotify and LastFM - could this be played in a shop thought without a license?


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

ahaydock said:


> There's a thought Spotify and LastFM - could this be played in a shop thought without a license?


You opening a shop mate? Without me

Even if you use spotify you may have to be wary of the re-broadcasting laws if used in a public place. You may be OK as it is music owned and shared by members so may not be affected:thumb:


----------



## Sandro (Mar 16, 2008)

im sure the PRS would still want money off you


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

What/where are you looking to use it for?

Gaz


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Thanks :thumb:



Gaz W said:


> What/where are you looking to use it for?
> 
> Gaz


A friend is opening a Photography Shop in Town and would like some background music. He use to be a Senior Licensing Officer with the Council so he is pretty clued up on the legalities of it all. He is looking into Spotify I think :thumb:


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

photobucket getty etc and the free image sites seem to have music now


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

It will be a lot of hassle to search for decent royalty free music. A PRS License which will allow you to play the radio etc, would be a much better option. PRS charge by SQ Metre, so a small, average shop would be between £130-£300, depending on the conditions of your certificate etc.

You need a license to play music that isn't your own in a public place, so any shop/bar/restaurant etc requires a PRS license to play background music, radio etc. Regardless of where the music is purchased, if it was free, or if you paid for it. A PRS License which will allow you to play the radio etc, would be a much better option. PRS charge by SQ Metre, so a small, average shop would be between £130-£300, depending on the conditions of your certificate etc.

Tell him to check out www.prsformusic.com

Gaz


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

I'd have thought this to be a VERY grey area with spotify and last FM etc.


----------



## Sandro (Mar 16, 2008)

yeah i think hes gonna pay the PRS regardless!


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Thanks for all the help - I'll pass on the info and let him decide :thumb:


----------

